# Spend a night watching this:



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There are enough videos here about aquaruium fish, event, habitats to decide to turn off the commercial ridden TV you normally watch at night and enjoy something truly better.

The link below is for categories mind you - clicking on one will lead you to a list of videos for this specific category. Knock yourself out:

http://www.aquanet.tv/Kategorien

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome, they take for ever to stream though and I'm on a t-1 line, and I'm trying to put them at 1080p or i quility and can't find that opinion.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pray tell, Philosopher King, are there any English language versions?


----------

